# Dell services...New winter season and new shop pics



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

Hello everyone,

Just wanted to post a few pics of our new shop. Today is our first day of the 2011-2012 winter season. Started everything up and turned on the lights. Everything started so that is an excellent beginning. We will posting some odds and ends in the forsale section over the next few weeks as we get to it.


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

a few more:


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

What a GREAT place!


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks like a very nice shop, and a nice yard. It must have been a decent sized undertaking moving all that equip to a new shop. I don't have nearly as much as you, but when I recently moved, I didn't realize what an undertaking it was going to be. It really made me realize how much stuff I have collected over the years. 

Congrats


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Looks a little bigger than the old place. 

Congrats Doug and Vince.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Nice place Doug...I'll stop in on Thursday morning on my way back from an appointment in Brampton to talk about those 3-570's you want to sell.


----------



## iceman1 (Aug 10, 2011)

if you need any arctic sectional plows for your loaders let me know a have a bunch of used ones. 513-678-1597


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

I love threads like this, winter is getting closer


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

I like this.....
My guys and I were just talking the other day about getting stuff ready.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

WOOOOWW! THis is really nice. 
Does that hummer have a plow?? Thought about doing that! 

Do you do landscaping also?? Separate shops? 

Shop's inside looks a little small compared to the number of equip. you have...but i guess if everything is always running you have nothing to worry about!


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Very impressive.

Organized and clean also.

What do you do in the summer?


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

JohnnyRoyale;1300525 said:


> Nice place Doug...I'll stop in on Thursday morning on my way back from an appointment in Brampton to talk about those 3-570's you want to sell.


LOL!! Sorry Johnny,

It will be really nice to see you for a visit on Thursday but you must be getting confused in your old age......Want to buy a homebuilt trailer instead??


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

Plow man Foster;1300663 said:


> WOOOOWW! THis is really nice.
> Does that hummer have a plow?? Thought about doing that!
> 
> Do you do landscaping also?? Separate shops?
> ...


The Hummer?? Wow there is a concept!! I will have to ask the boss if he wants us to mount one up for this year?? Honestly we never really considered it. Not a bad idea! 

In the summer time we only continue to work on our snow business through planning and better administration. We also buy and sell some heavy equipment. Mostly Trucks and Loaders and backhoes. We have only the one shop.

The Shop is about 5000Sqft with 24ft clear height. It is Equiped with a 5 tonne crane. The doors are 20ft wide and power operated. We have had four 621 Case loaders in the shop at one time with lots of room to spare. that seems to suit our needs very well. The pics make the shop look a little smaller then it is.


----------



## GLSS22 (Dec 31, 2007)

Great looking shop! Love your salt trucks. Glad to know we are not the only ones getting ready for this season, we just received our 2nd load of bagged salt. Can't wait for more of your action shots this season. Good luck!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Looks really good Doug.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

DellDoug;1300716 said:


> LOL!! Sorry Johnny,
> 
> It will be really nice to see you for a visit on Thursday but you must be getting confused in your old age......Want to buy a homebuilt trailer instead??


I was going to say if you are selling those I need another and will be there at 6:00am to choose mine


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

DeVries;1300814 said:


> I was going to say if you are selling those I need another and will be there at 6:00am to choose mine


 Thanks for the compliments everyone.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

DellDoug;1300719 said:


> The Hummer?? Wow there is a concept!! I will have to ask the boss if he wants us to mount one up for this year?? Honestly we never really considered it. Not a bad idea!
> 
> In the summer time we only continue to work on our snow business through planning and better administration. We also buy and sell some heavy equipment. Mostly Trucks and Loaders and backhoes. We have only the one shop.
> 
> The Shop is about 5000Sqft with 24ft clear height. It is Equiped with a 5 tonne crane. The doors are 20ft wide and power operated. We have had four 621 Case loaders in the shop at one time with lots of room to spare. that seems to suit our needs very well. The pics make the shop look a little smaller then it is.


Hahaha yeah that hummer would be sweet! Do you guys use any Liquid?? Or just all Rock salt?


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

Just good old rock salt. Thumbs Up


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Thats an awesome shop, it must of sucked moving all your stuff over there. I bet it took days....


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Looks Great! All that equipment lined up perfect is easy on the eyes too. I thought you sold off all the tractors, but I see a few Kubota's left. How are they set up?


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Jelinek61;1301868 said:


> Thats an awesome shop, it must of sucked moving all your stuff over there. I bet it took days....


Hahahah I would just convoy all of them there going top speed! Cops cant stop you if everyones doing it!

Its lie when we used to take out 67 Mustangs down to the track in florida. We had 5 guys with cars in the trailer going 80MPH in the fast lane! No cop even stopped us!


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

IMAGE;1301897 said:


> Looks Great! All that equipment lined up perfect is easy on the eyes too. I thought you sold off all the tractors, but I see a few Kubota's left. How are they set up?


We still have a few Kubots sidewalk tractors. The ones in the pics are B3030 4X4 hydrostatic drive machines with snowplows and salters. These have worked well for us for years so we stick with some of them for certain jobs. Kubota makes a great compact tractor.

Moving in? Honestly...about six weeks by the time everything was hooked up, moved and organized. I agree...moving is hell!! You can do the actual move part quickly but getting everything organized...that takes some time.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Very impressive, congratulations. Why are you selling the sectionals?


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

Neige;1302882 said:


> Very impressive, congratulations. Why are you selling the sectionals?[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks we love the new place! Some of the sectionals and some of our Horst units are both forsale. After a few winters we like to change up to new units in order to ensure the highest reliability of our fleet. If you need a good used 12ft or 14 ft snow pusher in Toronto give us a call. 416 458 3300


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

Nice shop and equipment, it's even better that you have so much PowerTan. Thumbs Up


----------



## NLS1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Wow, very impressive, congrats on the new place.

We are thinking winter too! Actually I am thinking winter all summer long


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Very nice shop and equipment!


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

WOW, when i grow up i want to be like you


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Wow that is an awesome shop!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

The man, the myth, the legend...


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

JohnnyRoyale;1345007 said:


> The man, the myth, the legend...


Wow!! I am flattered! I didn't think that interview would get noticed.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Wow! Thats a nice interview. The reliability and no down time I'm sure was very real in your mind comparing to some other experiences you had last year. I'm sure it's a welcome change to work with pushers that don't break.


----------



## justinizzi (Sep 12, 2009)

nice shop and setup you have there have a good season


----------



## Joe Blade (Jul 26, 2011)

*16 sectional*



iceman1;1300535 said:


> if you need any arctic sectional plows for your loaders let me know a have a bunch of used ones. 513-678-1597


Hey Chad what do you want for a used 16 footer versus new?


----------



## Joe Blade (Jul 26, 2011)

DellDoug;1345517 said:


> Wow!! I am flattered! I didn't think that interview would get noticed.


Noticed? Did you really think Gino was going to keep that little piece of vid for movie night at home with the family? Big time LOL!  Vince you are beautiful! Oh and next time tell Gino to bring a large coffee for Doug. Have fun.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

JohnnyRoyale;1345007 said:


> The man, the myth, the legend...


Hmmm, sure looks like him.

Way to go Doug!


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

Very nice Doug. Mr mercuri speaks highly of you and it seems like its for good reason!


----------

